# Mushkin Redline DDR2 4GB...misery



## PaulieG (Mar 11, 2008)

Ok. Just got my DDR2 1000 Redlines today. For now, I'm going to keep it short and sweet, because I'm way too tired to go into detail. All I can say is that despite the assistance of gdogg (mushkin Rep), this has been one of the worst experiences I've ever had with RAM. I cannot get it stable on my IP35 Pro. This is with customized timings, recommended from gdogg.
The best I can do is DDR2 940 with VERY loose timings, 2.1v and 1.48v mch. NOT EVEN RUNNING AT SPEC!! I am very unhappy right now. I'll go into more detail tomorrow.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 11, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Paulieg!  When you buy a premium product like the Redlines, they should at least work to spec!  :shadedshu @ Mushkin.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 11, 2008)

The redlines are pretty new also...I'm sure there is something you can do Paulieg, you've done well before, and I have faith you'll succeed again.

I don't blame you for being dissapointed, and fighting something when you're very tired/exhausted is a very aggrivating thing, which I do find myself doing with PC stuff here and there. Just walk away from tuning it for now, and see if you can strike gold tomorrow man.

If not post your results and pics here to share your experience, I guess the old saying goes, nobody can get the same results stands true here. Maybe Mushkin can replace them for you for a set they can verify will hit at least Spec.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear this man! I wish the best for ya! GRRR!


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 11, 2008)

Kursah said:


> The redlines are pretty new also...I'm sure there is something you can do Paulieg, you've done well before, and I have faith you'll succeed again.
> 
> I don't blame you for being dissapointed, and fighting something when you're very tired/exhausted is a very aggrivating thing, which I do find myself doing with PC stuff here and there. Just walk away from tuning it for now, and see if you can strike gold tomorrow man.
> 
> If not post your results and pics here to share your experience, I guess the old saying goes, nobody can get the same results stands true here. Maybe Mushkin can replace them for you for a set they can verify will hit at least Spec.



Good advice. I often tell people about the same thing. It's hard when it's you.. This is exactly what I did...closed up shop and went to bed. I've contacted gdogg for any last ditch suggestions, and inquired about an RMA for a different set. I suppose I'm spoiled. I've built upwards of 50 systems, and have never had much problem getting any high performance RAM stable before. I have had issues with initial stability at times like everyone else, but I've always been able to get things going with timing and voltage adjustments. It's certainly not the case here. I've tried several different timing configurations and increases in both DDR voltage and mch voltage with no luck over DDR2 800 1:1. I hear so many good things about Mushkin. I'm hoping this all get's worked out. I'm going to play around with it again tonight, but I can't imagine what to do differently.


----------



## infrared (Mar 11, 2008)

Sounds like you're having as much fun as i am with this Crucial kit lol. Bad luck all round!

Strangely i'm stuck at exactly the same point. Roughly 900mhz with loose timings and high voltages.


----------



## Hawk1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Man, that sucks. I was really pulling for you and these modules.  Hope you can get it sorted soon w/gdogg. I guess I'll just be holding off on 4GB kits (for now).


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 11, 2008)

infrared said:


> Sounds like you're having as much fun as i am with this Crucial kit lol. Bad luck all round!
> 
> Strangely i'm stuck at exactly the same point. Roughly 900mhz with loose timings and high voltages.



Well, I assure you that the ST's coming your way are VERY easy to get stable!!


----------



## infrared (Mar 11, 2008)

Can't wait!


----------



## ntdouglas (Mar 11, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Good advice. I often tell people about the same thing. It's hard when it's you.. This is exactly what I did...closed up shop and went to bed. I've contacted gdogg for any last ditch suggestions, and inquired about an RMA for a different set. I suppose I'm spoiled. I've built upwards of 50 systems, and have never had much problem getting any high performance RAM stable before. I have had issues with initial stability at times like everyone else, but I've always been able to get things going with timing and voltage adjustments. It's certainly not the case here. I've tried several different timing configurations and increases in both DDR voltage and mch voltage with no luck over DDR2 800 1:1. I hear so many good things about Mushkin. I'm hoping this all get's worked out. I'm going to play around with it again tonight, but I can't imagine what to do differently.



Before you rma, did they pass memtest at 800-900 mhz?


----------



## Greg0101 (Mar 11, 2008)

Ok, then it highly seem like the memory divider is not functioning like I pointed out.

Did you increase fsb to 420 to compensate?

Many have had problem with there motherboards and this kit. This is the first abit i've seen, but tRFC being set over 50 is important, maybe your board needs 60 I don't know.

Since you've got 940 stable, its just like an Asus Maximus user who was stuck with 42 tRFC, until beta bios 1004 came out, now hes 1100Mhz 1.9v.

You also can't adjust one of the most important timings on p35, performance level, so I don't know where this will be on your board.

1:1.25 doesn't work, we've figured out, atleast not at this fsb speed.  So lets try something. 

Drop fsb speed to default for your processor, see what you can do then.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 11, 2008)

May I offer a suggestion?  Maybe use memset and post the timings it finds?  I'm curious as to what tRFC is set at.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 11, 2008)

gdogg said:


> Ok, then it highly seem like the memory divider is not functioning like I pointed out.
> 
> Did you increase fsb to 420 to compensate?
> 
> ...



OK. I just stopped home at lunch. I haven't done anything yet, but I did find the following information on performance level with the IP35 Pro over at the Abit forums.

"Performance Level is the memory ratio."

2 = 1:2.00
3 = 1:1.66
4 = 1:1.50
5 = 1:1.25
6 = 1:1.20
7 = 1:1.00 

Hope this helps Greg.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 11, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> May I offer a suggestion?  Maybe use memset and post the timings it finds?  I'm curious as to what tRFC is set at.



I installed memset a couple of weeks ago, but I get an error when I try to open the program. I'm going to try and reinstall it.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh, and it was a typo earlier. The stable settings were 960mhz. This was 1:1.2.


----------



## Greg0101 (Mar 11, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> OK. I just stopped home at lunch. I haven't done anything yet, but I did find the following information on performance level with the IP35 Pro over at the Abit forums.
> 
> "Performance Level is the memory ratio."
> 
> ...



Can you look via memset, doesn't add up, you'd never boot with 2-4 perf level if its like any other p35 board.


----------



## Greg0101 (Mar 11, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Oh, and it was a typo earlier. The stable settings were 960mhz. This was 1:1.2.



Seem to confirm my thoughts about the divider, did you try dropping cpu multi and increasing fsb to 420 to give you just about ~1000Mhz on the mem?


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 11, 2008)

gdogg said:


> Can you look via memset, doesn't add up, you'd never boot with 2-4 perf level if its like any other p35 board.



Yeah, upon reading further, someone dismissed this. There is reference to trd and performance level.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 11, 2008)

gdogg said:


> Seem to confirm my thoughts about the divider, did you try dropping cpu multi and increasing fsb to 420 to give you just about ~1000Mhz on the mem?



This is exactly what I'm going to try when I get home tonight...


----------



## Greg0101 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hope it works out.  I'll try to find that guide your talking about.  If I can connect divider with a performance level or tRD, it will be much easier to predict which will and won't work at different fsb speeds.

edit

Searching I think I found a new timing that was added in newer bios maybe?
Read to Write delay (tRD_WR) , try 7-10,


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 11, 2008)

gdogg said:


> Hope it works out.  I'll try to find that guide your talking about.  If I can connect divider with a performance level or tRD, it will be much easier to predict which will and won't work at different fsb speeds.
> 
> edit
> 
> ...



I'll take a look at this setting tonight. PM sent with links..


----------



## ntdouglas (Mar 11, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I installed memset a couple of weeks ago, but I get an error when I try to open the program. I'm going to try and reinstall it.




Is the error something about using normal size fonts? That was my problem.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 12, 2008)

Hope you get it figured out Paul, I am egerly awaiting your results as I would like to get the 2x2GB mushkins if they can in fact easily hit 1100 on 1.9v consistently and they look very cool. Hopefully between you, Mushkin and gdogg can get this all sorted and have you running like a champ!

I just purchased a second 2gig kit of the current G.Skills HZ's, which will treat me fine for now. I do have performance level on my DFI MB, along with a plethora of other memory settings (helluva OC board for a $150 P35). I'm sure I can hit 1100 with these (D9GMH's), but 1000, 4-4-4-12, 2.15v is treating me fine...I wanna tune but am gonna wait till I fill all 4 dimms (which I don't usually do for an OC system) and see what happens. I'll probably slack the timings to 5-5-5-15 to ensure stability and see where I can go!

Keep us posted!


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm still working on it. After TOO MUCH work, I've managed 1022mhmhz 5-5-5-12 1:1.2 on 2.1v. This has completed one pass on memtest86+. I'm going to try a bit higher now. I've never worked harder for an overclock in my life. I'm not sure I can totally blame it on the RAM. I think my board is VERY sensitive to timings. After testing tonight, I'll need to make a decision on whether to stay with this, or get a set of 4x1 confirmed D9's. I'll report back later.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 12, 2008)

I hope they work for ya! I know my board loves everything but heat... So i'm really looking forward to knowing what you think about them. The month is coming up really soon!


----------



## Greg0101 (Mar 12, 2008)

The problem was how your board set performance level.

Somehow both cas and memory divider control the performance level.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 12, 2008)

I hope ya get it going Paulieg. I eagerly await to see what these puppies can do.


----------



## hat (Mar 12, 2008)

Just out of curiosity is this 2x2 or 1x4


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 12, 2008)

hat said:


> Just out of curiosity is this 2x2 or 1x4



2x2


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 12, 2008)

gdogg said:


> The problem was how your board set performance level.
> 
> Somehow both cas and memory divider control the performance level.



You are probably right Greg. I now have them stable at 1032. I'm still going to try for more. One thing I noticed other than how difficult they were to OC is that I can't get 4-4-4-12 stable at any speed, period. Any ideas as to why? Also, I'm wondering if I might be better with speed and timings on 4x1GB sticks. Thoughts?


----------



## Greg0101 (Mar 12, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> You are probably right Greg. I now have them stable at 1032. I'm still going to try for more. One thing I noticed other than how difficult they were to OC is that I can't get 4-4-4-12 stable at any speed, period. Any ideas as to why? Also, I'm wondering if I might be better with speed and timings on 4x1GB sticks. Thoughts?



CAS 4 results in lower performance level then CAS 5, with the boards from what I have read.  (I went through about 100 of the 200+ pages at extreme systems)

2x2GB normally needs more Performance Level then 2x1GB.

Memset will show what the performance level is set to under windows.


----------



## ntdouglas (Mar 12, 2008)

gdogg said:


> CAS 4 results in lower performance level then CAS 5, with the boards from what I have read.  (I went through about 100 of the 200+ pages at extreme systems)
> 
> 2x2GB normally needs more Performance Level then 2x1GB.
> 
> Memset will show what the performance level is set to under windows.




C'mon man, show a memset screenie.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 12, 2008)

gdogg said:


> CAS 4 results in lower performance level then CAS 5, with the boards from what I have read.  (I went through about 100 of the 200+ pages at extreme systems)
> 
> 2x2GB normally needs more Performance Level then 2x1GB.
> 
> Memset will show what the performance level is set to under windows.



That depends on the speed and situation. I attain higher performance at and beyond my G.Skill's rated timings/speed with it's stock 4-4-4-12 timings in comparison to 5-5-5-15 timings...I haven't taken any screenies and the difference isn't life changing, and not nearly as impressive in comparison to a Dual Core AMD rig performing the same tests.

But it is easier to work with CAS5, although, I do enjoy being able to OC at CAS4. Though I'd be willing to OC at CAS5 at 1.9-2.0v at around 1100, in comparison to my G.SKills probably needing 2.25-2.3v to do CAS4 at 1100 and whether or not it would be stable has yet to be proven by me, but many others have.

So that leads to the question for those picky OC'ers, go for older D9's that I have experienced and seen with a crapshoot failure rate...or try the newer IC's (newer D9s?) that OC at higher CAS with lower voltage necessary? For me...I like the sound of lower voltage for good OC's...that's part of why I don't OC further with my G.Skill's...2.15v for DDR1000 is pretty decent IMO. But if this stuff can consistently and is proven beyond Pro Reviews to hit 1100 at 1.9v, it's worth it's value on the market.

Paul's experience will have a large impact on whether or not I consider this memory in the future, I have a P35 chipset, while more tunable on the memory end, I may be getting an IP35 Pro to play with (or make a build for a friend), so knowing what works with that MB and what doesn't for OC-ability is important. Not necessarily the memory's fault as-much as the MB MFG's and BIOS's fault, but it helps to know what works and what will be a pain in the ass if even usable.

I am looking forward to seeing how this pans out, and it seems Paul is getting positive results, I hope to see him OC the hell out of these, and I'm sure gdogg will do a good job in assisting him to achieve that goal!


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 12, 2008)

gdogg said:


> CAS 4 results in lower performance level then CAS 5, with the boards from what I have read.  (I went through about 100 of the 200+ pages at extreme systems)
> 
> 2x2GB normally needs more Performance Level then 2x1GB.
> 
> Memset will show what the performance level is set to under windows.



memset will not work with this board and newer bios revisions. I've tried to use it and can't get it to run. I've read on the Abit forums that this is a common problem with this board....One of the few. I am currently stable in memtest86+ at just under 1050 on 2.1v. I'm at work, so I can't remember the exact numbers. My goal is to get stable at 1100mhz. Anything less, and I'll look at this as a failure. Some may disagree, since I'm currently above spec. However, if you consider that only 1 timing configuration will work, with no flexibility, then these things have better run up past 1100 to justify the price difference b/t these Redlines and a $100 set of Gskills.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 12, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> memset will not work with this board and newer bios revisions. I've tried to use it and can't get it to run. I've read on the Abit forums that this is a common problem with this board....One of the few. I am currently stable in memtest86+ at just under 1050 on 2.1v. I'm at work, so I can't remember the exact numbers. My goal is to get stable at 1100mhz. Anything less, and I'll look at this as a failure. Some may disagree, since I'm currently above spec. However, if you consider that only 1 timing configuration will work, with no flexibility, then these things have better run up past 1100 to justify the price difference b/t these Redlines and a $100 set of Gskills.


 Not to mention my 4x1GB set of Super Talents would clock over 900 with 4-4-3-7 timings at 2.0v


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 12, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> C'mon man, show a memset screenie.



I'd love to, but memset does not work with my board's newer bios.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 12, 2008)

well im glad that its stable after a little over clock.. I hope work is going good, and hope the board likes you after work!


----------



## Greg0101 (Mar 12, 2008)

But all your issue have is do to how the engineers of the motherboard over-optimized towards 2x1GB.
How far have you got?


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 12, 2008)

gdogg said:


> But all your issue have is do to how the engineers of the motherboard over-optimized towards 2x1GB.
> How far have you got?



Right now, I'm testing at 3.53ghz (442x8) 1060mhz 1:1.2. I passed memtest and superpi. I'm doing an OCCT test now. If I pass that, I'll keep going. Like I said before, if I hit 1100, I'll be happy. Greg, anu thoughts on why the 1:1.2 multiplier is the only one I can get totally stable? It's kind of strange that 1:1 is not stable over 800mhz...


----------



## Greg0101 (Mar 12, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Right now, I'm testing at 3.53ghz (442x8) 1060mhz 1:1.2. I passed memtest and superpi. I'm doing an OCCT test now. If I pass that, I'll keep going. Like I said before, if I hit 1100, I'll be happy. Greg, anu thoughts on why the 1:1.2 multiplier is the only one I can get totally stable? It's kind of strange that 1:1 is not stable over 800mhz...



Its the combination of both CAS 5 and memory divider which changes perf level.

From what I've seen, there is no way of knowing what the performance level is set to without using memset (which lots of people using your board used to post PL and tRD_WR settings xtremesystems)

The reason why only the 1 is working, is performance level cannot be as low with 2GB sticks as it could with 1GB sticks.

Also I saw lots of mod bios' there for your motherboard, many one unlocks these settings, I don't know.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm looking at possibly flashing the bios, with one of the modded bios I've seen. Unofficial bios's scare me though, I've seen too many people with dead boards after an unofficial flash. We'll see...I am curious why memset stopped working with later bios revisions. Many people have verified this has happened though. It would certainly be helpful.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 12, 2008)

I just passed OCCT on 1060mhz. I'm going bump it up again, and see what happens..


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 12, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I'm looking at possibly flashing the bios, with one of the modded bios I've seen. Unofficial bios's scare me though, I've seen too many people with dead boards after an unofficial flash. We'll see...I am curious why memset stopped working with later bios revisions. Many people have verified this has happened though. It would certainly be helpful.



well here is a fact with Unofficial bios. If it didn't work for the first person, its not a good one. But, if others have used it, the different ways, then its all right to use. Thats my thoughts on it.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 13, 2008)

I was able to get 1080mhz stable in memtest. I tried 1104, but I started to get errors at this point. I'm pretty sure I've squeezed everything out of them I can with this board/bios. Now I'm trying to decide whether the sticks are worth keeping...am I asking too much for these Redlines to clock over 1100mhz?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 13, 2008)

thats all he(gdogg) said they were worth anyways.

I believe you arent asking too much , but i do believe you are asking too much of those stix. They just arent up to the task.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 13, 2008)

No you're not...these are performance sticks that have been touted from what I've read to be pretty damn overclockable and 1100 should not be out of the question. Especially for the price, sure it's a good deal on 4 gigs, but in my mind these should breeze to 1066 and be tunable to 1100.

I'm glad to see you've made some headway from where you started in your first post though man. Good work thus far!


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 13, 2008)

1108MHz is all gdogg was willing to say was atainable previous to your purchase. You've maxed them !


----------



## Kursah (Mar 13, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> 1108MHz is all gdogg was willing to say was atainable previous to your purchase. You've maxed them !



Yeah sneeky's right...kind of a bummer for your application, but I suppose those that don't mind hitting only around 1066 with some tuning, and maybe a few headaches...these will be fine. Looks like I won't consider these to replace my G.Skill's in the future...I'm kinda bummed.

If ya keep trying, then more power to ya man! If not, then good fight, in my mind you won by getting them to clock at all with your application, just too bad they won't perform as expected by all of us. But Rev's could change that, BIOS updates maybe, there are a few variables there that could change the tide....but do yourself a favor and shy away from that BIOS you were considering! I don't wanna see that board die.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 13, 2008)

Well he should still be able to hit 1100. Time to retire em dawg...as much as I hate to say it. Unless you wanna get you a new mobo :/


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 13, 2008)

I do wonder if the same chips in 4x1GB configuration would work any better?


----------



## DOM (Mar 13, 2008)

I can get 1200Mhz stock 2.2v


----------



## Greg0101 (Mar 13, 2008)

Its not fair to compare 1GB sticks with 2GB sticks overclocking wize.

There will always be d9's that run 1200Mhz cas 5 2.35 etc.  The fact still is running 4 sticks with those voltages will just result in them dieing normally.

I was always happy running my XP2-8500 2x1GB at 2.16v 1000Mhz 5-4-4-12, thought it was great and without risk that I might have to rma.

I've been wanting getting these redlines and still do, because they will make a great match for my maximus formula where I can likely run 8GB of this stuff at 1000+ Mhz being such low voltage.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 13, 2008)

gdogg said:


> Its not fair to compare 1GB sticks with 2GB sticks overclocking wize.
> 
> There will always be d9's that run 1200Mhz cas 5 2.35 etc.  The fact still is running 4 sticks with those voltages will just result in them dieing normally.
> 
> ...



You have some good points, but to the masses expecting more (get's worse every day doesn't it?), even results like Pauls can discourage a purchase if wanting to get a set that runs 1100-1200 range. But for a set that hits 1000 at low voltage, these definately seem to be decent. I'm interested to see results of this kit on different boards and see where they can go in a broader range for sure.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 13, 2008)

gdogg said:


> Its not fair to compare 1GB sticks with 2GB sticks overclocking wize.
> 
> There will always be d9's that run 1200Mhz cas 5 2.35 etc.  The fact still is running 4 sticks with those voltages will just result in them dieing normally.
> 
> ...



I get your point here Greg. To be honest, I'd be happy with the clock speeds I've obtained if I had the ability to run them slightly slower, say around 1000mhz with tighter timings.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 13, 2008)

Incidentally, I just did some brief testing in a DFI Blood Iron. I was able to obtain 1108mhz, but no higher, and I still was unable to tighten the timings without windows freezing.


----------



## Greg0101 (Mar 13, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Incidentally, I just did some brief testing in a DFI Blood Iron. I was able to obtain 1108mhz, but no higher, and I still was unable to tighten the timings without windows freezing.



Ya the chips are only good cas 4 830-860Mhz.

Only recently have d9's been able to pull off 1000Mhz 4-4-4-12 and 1200Mhz 5-5-5-15 with these low voltages, a year ago , it was good to get that with 2.35.

2.35v would be like giving ddr 3.3-3.4v


----------



## Wile E (Mar 13, 2008)

After seeing this thread, I think I'm just gonna order a second set of my ram, and hold off on 2GB sticks until they start to clock the way I want.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 13, 2008)

Wile E, please take my results with a grain of salt. Though I'm not sure these chips are ever going to do 1200mhz or anything, I think part of the problem is the lack of ability to directly set the performance level in my bios. I've got everything els in the bios, but not this setting. To be honest, I think these are good chips, just not D9's...which D9's are becoming increasingly rare. Hell, I've even seen several pairs of 1066 sticks that are using powerchip IC's instead of D9's. The most disappointing thing to about these chips is that they are Redlines, which most of us would connect the Redline name with the BEST chips. So, why don't they get D9's? Though I do not know for sure. This appears to be some kind of cost cutting strategy (which other brands are doing), and still trying to keep the premium titles. It's like the OCZ Reapers...they are powerchip IC.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm going to hold off on RMA or selling the Mushkins for now. I just bought a 2x2GB set of Patriot Vipers to compare these against, since they are at the same price point. Granted, the Vipers are 1066's, but with 5-5-5-15 timings compared to the Redline 1000 5-5-5-12. I should have them on monday. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220299


----------



## ntdouglas (Mar 13, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I'm going to hold off on RMA or selling the Mushkins for now. I just bought a 2x2GB set of Patriot Vipers to compare these against, since they are at the same price point. Granted, the Vipers are 1066's, but with 5-5-5-15 timings compared to the Redline 1000 5-5-5-12. I should have them on monday.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220299




Those vipers look sweet Paul. Not as good as the transcend though.


----------



## ntdouglas (Mar 13, 2008)

Wile E said:


> After seeing this thread, I think I'm just gonna order a second set of my ram, and hold off on 2GB sticks until they start to clock the way I want.



It will be interesting to see if you can hit 1200 with all 4 dimms going.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 13, 2008)

I understand that each set of sticks can vary but I have to ask if Row Refresh Cycle Time (tRFC) would help?  From past experience, increasing this value does help to obtain it's rated speed or OC.  Some consider it one of the first options to adjust when you are having problems.  For example in order for me to gain some performance from my ram, I increase my tRFC from 42 to 52 then I was able to decrease tRP from 5 to 4 and gain a whole lot when using Everest.


----------



## ntdouglas (Mar 13, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I understand that each set of sticks can vary but I have to ask if Row Refresh Cycle Time (tRFC) would help?  From past experience, increasing this value does help to obtain it's rated speed or OC.  Some consider it one of the first options to adjust when you are having problems.  For example in order for me to gain some performance from my ram, I increase my tRFC from 42 to 52 then I was able to decrease tRP from 5 to 4 and gain a whole lot when using Everest.



I think it would help for sure. But some boards don't go past 42. And some boards go to 52 when its set to auto in bios.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 13, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I understand that each set of sticks can vary but I have to ask if Row Refresh Cycle Time (tRFC) would help?  From past experience, increasing this value does help to obtain it's rated speed or OC.  Some consider it one of the first options to adjust when you are having problems.  For example in order for me to gain some performance from my ram, I increase my tRFC from 42 to 52 then I was able to decrease tRP from 5 to 4 and gain a whole lot when using Everest.



Yeah, trfc has a direct relationship with the ability to OC. Actually, b/t these sticks and my board I had to raise the trfc above 52 to get them stable. They are currently set at 56. It seems to be that both Elpida and Powerchips both respond favorably to trfc, which may give some insight as to which chips these are.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 13, 2008)

I've seen tRFC as high as 60 to 77 (if your board can handle that).  Suggestion:
Can you raise it to 60 and see if you are able to get 1200MHz.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 13, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I've seen tRFC as high as 60 to 77 (if your board can handle that).  Suggestion:
> Can you raise it to 60 and see if you are able to get 1200MHz.



I've had it at 60. No better OC, still unable to get it stable over 1100. I may try even higher tonight. I believe my board will go to 80 trfc.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 13, 2008)

Hmm, I've seen tRFC as high as 77 using other non Micron ICs.


----------

